# Thetford C400 Cassette (Holding Tank).



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get any other makes of this cassette?

Were thinking of possibly getting a spare one for an extended wild camp?

I think the Thetford ones (below) are about £150 but wondered did any other manufacturer copy this one?

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tanks*

We have a C200 Spare for sale if anyone is looking for one.

TM


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SwoopnNick said:


> Does anyone know if you can get any other makes of this cassette?
> 
> Were thinking of possibly getting a spare one for an extended wild camp?
> 
> ...


Hi.

You can get a recon kit which includes the holding tank and a new toilet seat for £89-99 >>HERE<<

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats a good price Peter, I have seen second hand cassettes selling on Ebay for nearly that price.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ebay*

Recon Kit


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: ebay*



teemyob said:


> Recon Kit


*Wow look at the postage NINE POUNDS 50p *!!! mine are £89-89 less Facts discount of 5% and £6-95 courier and even the courier cost is discounted.

Peter


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it just me or are the two links provided for two completely different products? 

Teemyob is linking to a kit for the C200 (which is certainly helpful to me - thank you).

Peter is advertising a kit for the C2, C3, C4.

The OP was asking for an alternative for the C400 (which appears to be different again!

Regards,
John


----------

